# Me in Tyvek



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

When I down this suit you know it's bad, I assure you it was worth the five or so hours in the crawl space, $500 my pay. Dam I love this job.....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

EWWWW

What was it a crawl space pump out?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Kitchen laundry line broken, it had to have been that way for a couple of years, post and beam crawl, the wye that ties the two line together under there was right against the post, the post was rotted out to the point half was missing. you could run your hand under the post, post was no longer setting on the pier block, it was that bad, yea clean ups suc but pays real good.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh Ya leaking kitchen sink lines can get nasty especially if they have a disposer...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I use tychem in those situations.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Protech said:


> I use tychem in those situations.


Are those water resistant, cause tyvek suit DO NOT repel water at all. :laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

yes


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

After pics.......please. Or, it didn't happen. :whistling2:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Choctaw said:


> After pics.......please. Or, it didn't happen. :whistling2:


I only wish it did not happen, sorry no after pictures, was not going to touch the camera phone when I came out from under there.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Can't say that I blame you...


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I use a rain suit waders keeps me dry


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

I have my guys do it.....keeps me dry:thumbup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

luv2plumb said:


> I have my guys do it.....keeps me dry:thumbup:


Hope you pay them well, if you pay less then what I made, your being cheap for doing crap work. The helper with me even got $500 his pay.


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

Ron said:


> Hope you pay them well, if you pay less then what I made, your being cheap for doing crap work. The helper with me even got $500 his pay.



Good thing for them we don't have many crawl spaces......but when we come across those type of conditions I make it worth their while :thumbup: I have been in some pretty bad conditions and was taken care of...it is all part of the job.

Treat your employees right and they treat you right....goes back to the golden rule "due unto others..."


----------

